# What's this????



## Rocklobster (Mar 6, 2012)

Found this today at a Sally Anne thrift store. I figured it out eventually with help of an etching that was on one side of the blade. It may be an easy one for you but it is a cool little tool none the less...


----------



## Alix (Mar 6, 2012)

Some kind of wedger? Like a melon baller only for making fancy canteloupe bowls?


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 6, 2012)

To make orange and grapefruit segments?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 6, 2012)

looks like a type of cheese knife.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd have to guess it's for removing citrus sections.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm also in the cantaloupe bowl camp. For making this sort of thing...


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 6, 2012)

You could be right about the fruit knife but looking at this, I would think otherwise.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 6, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> You could be right about the fruit knife but looking at this, I would think otherwise.


 

*Ok I'll bite..........what would this tool have to do with a chicken???? Unless it is a specialty tool for a backbone  I am in the cheese knife camp.*


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2012)

Something to do with deviled eggs???

Funny, though, I've seen this tool before but I can't remember when or where.


----------



## gadzooks (Mar 6, 2012)

That chicken is Pampered Chef. Melon bowl, tomato bowl.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2012)

Bingo, gadzooks.  Yep, that's where I saw it.  At a Pampered Chef party.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 6, 2012)

gadzooks said:


> That chicken is Pampered Chef. Melon bowl, tomato bowl.



Busted! You are correct sir. Actually, you are all right. It is a speciality knife for carving fruit and drizzling sauce on food....15 dollar retail. I paid .25 cents....


----------



## GLC (Mar 6, 2012)

Whew! I was thinking the chicken is NOT going to like THIS. 

Oh, there it is. 

Not a marketing success, I presume.


----------



## LindaZ (Mar 6, 2012)

It's a V-shaped cutter - A sharp stainless steel blade and ergonomic handle help you perfectly carve hard fruits and veggies, such as melons and squash, into uniform fluted sections. Dishwasher-safe. (copied from the Pampered Chef catalog.)


----------



## gadzooks (Mar 6, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Busted! You are correct sir. Actually, you are all right. It is a speciality knife for carving fruit and drizzling sauce on food....15 dollar retail. I paid .25 cents....



Good score!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 6, 2012)

i still think it's for cutting cheese.

if you pulled that on me in a dark alley, rock, i might just cut some cheese...

forget pampered chef.

pampers for the chef...


----------



## taxlady (Mar 7, 2012)

GLC said:


> Whew! I was thinking the chicken is NOT going to like THIS.
> 
> Oh, there it is.
> 
> Not a marketing success, I presume.





That's what I was thinking. With that picture of the chicken - a tool for prying eggs out from under the chicken?


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That's what I was thinking. With that picture of the chicken - a tool for prying eggs out from under the chicken?


Gotta get me one of those...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 7, 2012)

buckytom said:


> looks like a type of cheese knife.


yes used by reform mohels


----------



## GLC (Mar 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That's what I was thinking. With that picture of the chicken - a tool for prying eggs out from under the chicken?



Chickens require motivation. In my hen house, I have a portrait of Col Sanders on the wall:






* "There are two kinds of chickens in the world, layers and fryers. Which do you want to be?"*​


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 7, 2012)

When I first saw the logo, I thought for a moment that it was a tool to vent chicken pot pies.....


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 7, 2012)

GLC said:


> Chickens require motivation. In my hen house, I have a portrait of Col Sanders on the wall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like Silly Milly (one of the Plymouth Rocks) to stop laying in the loft...I have to climb up there, crawl over stacks of lumber, assume a yoga position for which I do know the name to snag the lone "missing" egg. I wish she'd go back to laying in a nesting box....


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 7, 2012)

GLC said:


> Chickens require motivation. In my hen house, I have a portrait of Col Sanders on the wall:
> 
> 
> 
> * "There are two kinds of chickens in the world, layers and fryers. Which do you want to be?"*​



Fantastic!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 7, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> When I first saw the logo, I thought for a moment that it was a tool to vent chicken pot pies.....



It looks like that would work. Give it a try and let us know.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 7, 2012)

GLC, that's hilarious.


----------



## GLC (Mar 7, 2012)

It doesn't work very well. I think someone told them they were too old to fry.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 7, 2012)

GLC said:


> Chickens require motivation. In my hen house, I have a portrait of Col Sanders on the wall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good one GLC.  On the island of Kauai there are thousands of wild chickens running around.  When we asked a local why, he said it's because there's no KFC on the island.

The truthful answer is all about hurricane Iniki, 1992.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 7, 2012)

Years ago when my husband brought home a cardboard box full of goslings (don't ask), on the inside of the box my helpful son posted a picture of a couple of hunters with guns pointed skyward - he labeled it "The Enemy"  - and the goslings proceeded to pick it to pieces.


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 7, 2012)

A Fruit and Veggie tool to make Food Art. I have a set of tools I was given years ago. That is one of them.

http://www.amazon.com/Deglon-7-Inch...HK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1331150302&sr=8-14


----------

